# Points Calculator updated to include 2017



## Daddio (Dec 27, 2015)

Our online points calculator has been updated to include 2017 data, including the new categories at Saratoga Springs.

Standard Locations include Carousel and Paddock.
Preferred Locations include Grandstand, Springs and Congress Park.

http://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp

~ David


----------



## Gillyrose (Jan 5, 2016)

Daddio said:


> Our online points calculator has been updated to include 2017 data, including the new categories at Saratoga Springs.
> 
> Standard Locations include Carousel and Paddock.
> Preferred Locations include Grandstand, Springs and Congress Park.
> ...


 

Not too bad really.  The Paddock has a new pool with a QS that includes breakfast so I wouldn't be too upset if I was out there.


----------



## Daddio (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks. I need to update this post with the following information:

Standard Locations include Carousel and Paddock and Grandstand
Preferred Locations include Springs and Congress Park

~ David


----------

